
Spotify client built using API - musicmanz
https://github.com/Pau1fitz/react-spotify
======
whatsoever
Great work! :)

The only downside is that the Spotify WEB API doesn't allow playback longer
than ~ 30secs.

~~~
musicmanz
I know, means it is a bit of a gimmick, but was good fun to build!

